# a quick preview of a beast of a cruiser - NOW UPDATED AND FINISHED



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

this car has been on the cards for a while,ive so been looking forward to detailing her

started her at the weekend

but due to the weather and buisness of the owner only managed to get two wheeels,arches,calipers cleaned and sealed
the bodywork fully decontaminated,clayed and washed,all four exhausts cleaned up on day1

today was supposed to carry on
it only needs a very light polish and cquartz uk applying

looking for a window now for both of us,in the next few weeks to get it all finished,dont worry its away in the garage,safe and clean

just a few teasers to enjoy













so we finally got time to finish the car off

another day was spent cleaning the front wheels and calipers etc same as the rears
after another wash ,even though it had been tucked away
we dried and polished up the passenger side ,roof both rear wings ,bootlid 
then onto today
another wash ,and dry
the remaining polishing,was finished on the bonnet.drivers door and two front wings,etc
after a wipedown with eraser
Artdenano was applied,two coats in total with an hour between coats
mike attended to the interior,all leather in there
glass was cleaned and sealed with artdeshine glass

Products used

maxolen snowfoam
car chem shampoo
wheels cleaned with reflectology r6
various brushes
tardis
clayed with clay cloth from Artedeshine
wheels polished with scholl s17
bodywork polished with sonax perfect finish ,lake country hydrotech finishing pad,flex rotary
wiped down eraser
stoners invisible glass
tyres dressed with pinnacle black onyx
artdenano on paintowrk,trims
artdeglass on all the glass
reflectology 4ur metal on exhaust
exhuast sealed with wolfgang metal sealant
LLT leather kit

so onto the pics

Mike who is H1WTR on here,who helped me on all 3 days,loved the finish,better than when he picked it up from dealers
so were doing something right matey

Colin dingabell was also there today,but didnt help....only supped tea

as usual massive thanks to ron and stewart and josh ,thanks guys

the pics and a few videos


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Beast of a car Steve. Look forward to the write up


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I hope the window is very soon Steve
Really looking forward to seeing the end results on this. Love the photo of the exhausts, one done one not:thumb:

Ben


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I've subscribed


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

photo's and a video steve if you can


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

suspal said:


> photo's and a video steve if you can


ill try my best

the interior on these is a very nice place to be

ill get some

just itching to get back to work on her


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Look forward to seeing this one


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

just a quick update

the owner Mike, also a member of this forum has finally landed and now has two weeks off work !!!

we plan to finish the wheels off and get her polished and a coating of Artdeshine nano on her this week

so hopefully mid week ,will have done the car between us and uploaded the pics


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the results but a beast of a jaguar.

Davy


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great photos so far.... :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that looks like one heck of a sweet motor and great pics so far as ever steve


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Now updated

now updated

now updated


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Tidy...:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Certainly is a beast, looking very good:thumb:


----------



## h1wtr (Jan 8, 2011)

Brilliant!! I keep on going to have a look. That gloss finish is amazing.

Thanks for all the help and advice


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Supercharged -Gloss :thumb:

Quality results achieved as always Steve. Great product selection too


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Stunning car and stunning looks Steve.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

bazz said:


> that looks like one heck of a sweet motor and great pics so far as ever steve





james_death said:


> Very Tidy...:thumb:





s29nta said:


> Certainly is a beast, looking very good:thumb:





AGRE said:


> Supercharged -Gloss :thumb:
> 
> Quality results achieved as always Steve. Great product selection too





Guru said:


> Stunning car and stunning looks Steve.


thanks for all your comments,really appreciate it


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

h1wtr said:


> Brilliant!! I keep on going to have a look. That gloss finish is amazing.
> 
> Thanks for all the help and advice


Mike

dont forget ....we...acheived that gloss together

you played a massive part,

dont forget the acres of leather inside,the whels lol

see you next week to help you with the other un


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that's a great job your done on that as always steve.
great write up and videos


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Absolutely top gloss and great job.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Steve, great job! Been looking forward to this one!


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Steve it was coffee mate and a very nice cup indeed.
Having seen this car in the flesh all I can say it is one gorgeous car. As always you have done a cracking job Steve the finish was great without the LSP on and with it on it blings.

Colin


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely Steve as usual, well done & you have earnt yourself a pint or 6


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

bazz said:


> that's a great job your done on that as always steve.
> great write up and videos


thank ,both Mike and me appreciate it



GarveyVW said:


> Absolutely top gloss and great job.


nano does add gloss no doubt ,looks so good on white



JBirchy said:


> Absolutely stunning Steve, great job! Been looking forward to this one!


john its a cracking car,and a credit to Mike



Dingabell said:


> Steve it was coffee mate and a very nice cup indeed.
> Having seen this car in the flesh all I can say it is one gorgeous car. As always you have done a cracking job Steve the finish was great without the LSP on and with it on it blings.
> 
> Colin


haha ,glad you saw the swirling being removed with the sonax,just alter working method and away you go



shaunwistow said:


> Lovely Steve as usual, well done & you have earnt yourself a pint or 6


being a pig.... i had several

cheers shaun


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Lovely job with crisp reflections! Very nice Steve.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Very nice job Steve. I have Artdenano on mine and love it - post some beading shots in the ADS section if you can. Water behaviour is epic.:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

okcharlie said:


> Lovely job with crisp reflections! Very nice Steve.


thank you,looked glossy even under the dark skies outside



wylie coyote said:


> Very nice job Steve. I have Artdenano on mine and love it - post some beading shots in the ADS section if you can. Water behaviour is epic.:thumb:


mike will get some,im giving him some ngps spray to use as and when
ive the water on most of the range now and it is crazy to watch


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Finish you've achieved is crazy Steve. What a beasty car


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Top effort Steve! The big cat looks awesome mate!

Loving the write up and the vids too!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Finish you've achieved is crazy Steve. What a beasty car


mike keeps texting saying how glassy it looks,and hes grinning ear to ear



-Raven- said:


> Top effort Steve! The big cat looks awesome mate!
> 
> Loving the write up and the vids too!


thanks ,still learning with the videos

that car is a very nice place to be ,acres of leather,the sotfest and fastest sofa ive sat in,everything thing about the car oozes quality


----------



## h1wtr (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Steve,
Just got in from a sprint home :car: and car is looking good, exhausts are spotless and normally filthy after a sprint!

See you next week for another tutorial!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

I take it you

Have had a spirted drive out

Enjoy


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

WOW Steve that finish achieved there is fantastic. 

Amazing car as well 

Well done


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Kotsos said:


> WOW Steve that finish achieved there is fantastic.
> 
> Amazing car as well
> 
> Well done


thanks for the kind words

appreciate it comimng from someone whom i admire on here as well
cheers

kotsos


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Looking good Steve :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Danny B said:


> Looking good Steve :thumb:


Thank you,appreciate your comments


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Pearly white! 

Good job mate.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

minnnt said:


> Pearly white!
> 
> Good job mate.


thank you

appreciate your words


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great work Steve


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

Any tips for white cars?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Awesome motor Steve. Great work. 

Same colour as my XF.


----------



## Autogeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Great work and an amazing car!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Natalie said:


> Great work Steve


thank you appreciated



smiler1207 said:


> Any tips for white cars?


white/black/red/yellow

doesnt really matter,paint need to be squeeky clean,no contaminents present etc,clayed,the polished up ,then sealed



Puntoboy said:


> Awesome motor Steve. Great work.
> 
> Same colour as my XF.


cheers,lets see the xf, i have asoft spot for them



Autogeek said:


> Great work and an amazing car!


thank you,appreciate your comments


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> cheers,lets see the xf, i have asoft spot for them


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=318649


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

so after detailing the above
i happened to be over at Mikes this morning
here are a few beading shots
this car has been washed once since application ,no ngps added yet


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

I think this was the Jag at the "Wakefield stop n shop @ Motorgeek" I saw the snow foam rinsed from the car and the water was trying to almost jump of the car!!! No need to wash it by the look of it, remarkable.
Well done Steve and great to meet you thanks also for the one to one tuition with the various buffers.(polishing Machines)
Michael


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

So now I find out that as well as biscuits, the white jag was there aswell on Sunday. Arrrrghhhhhh I missed a treat!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

BRYHER said:


> I think this was the Jag at the "Wakefield stop n shop @ Motorgeek" I saw the snow foam rinsed from the car and the water was trying to almost jump of the car!!! No need to wash it by the look of it, remarkable.
> Well done Steve and great to meet you thanks also for the one to one tuition with the various buffers.(polishing Machines)
> Michael


your more than welcome
liked your style never foamed had a go
never held a da had ago
never held a rotary had a go
never held a rupes had a go

thats what days like this are about,come and have ago

and your correct this was indeed the very car
that artdeshine nano didnt like water did it haha 
all it had was a snowfoam and then jetwashed off,almost clean just afew little bits left,
thats how its supposed to work ,repelling the water and the dirt contained in the water


----------

